# Gun Season



## bobk

It’s almost here! Good luck to all that are going out. The weather forecast as of now is looking pretty good. Everyone be safe and have fun. I enjoy the guys hanging out at my house as much as the hunting anymore.


----------



## Shad Rap

Deer camp is the best!...getting a deer just tops it off!


----------



## Lundy

Good luck Bob, kill a big one!


----------



## Shad Rap

Lundy said:


> Good luck Bob, kill a big one!


Would love to see another big crapper buck!


----------



## Ftw112

Good Luck to all next week and be safe!


----------



## fastwater

Thanks bobk!
I hope EZ gets down there well ahead of time so he can read/sign that 'No killing pet deer with milk on mouth' contract.
Everyone have a great...safe week of hunting.


----------



## 0utwest

Headed to Pennsylvania tomm. is there opener for Buck Season and will be my first time deer hunting this season . Good luck to all and will see if I can score on a nice Crawford County Buck !


----------



## bobk

fastwater said:


> Thanks bobk!
> I hope EZ gets down there well ahead of time so he can read/sign that 'No killing pet deer with milk on mouth' contract.
> Everyone have a great...safe week of hunting.


No milk or plastic. He’s screwed.


----------



## ironman172

Lock the crapper door too


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Thanks bobk!
> I hope EZ gets down there well ahead of time so he can read/sign that 'No killing pet deer with milk on mouth' contract.
> Everyone have a great...safe week of hunting.


if its brown ( with or without spots ) its down. the small ones don't have much meat but eat the best.
sherman


----------



## ironman172

sherman51 said:


> if its brown ( with or without spots ) its down. the small ones don't have much meat but eat the best.
> sherman


Use to think this too, but decided to pass on the yearlings, just like a 12 to 14 in walleye with so much more potential to grow....

This one got a pass multiple times..... and was rewarded a mature doe later that afternoon
A small button buck that sure loved that record rock and stump.... spent 20minutes licking on it between browsing saplings and the corn..... 3 visits that day


----------



## Muddy

It’s really starting to feel like classic gun season weather. Cold, damp, and overcast. Plus the sound of gun fire on and off all day in the distance with guys sighting in, and it just feels right.


----------



## fastwater

Agree with ya wholeheartedly ironman172.
Let the babies grow up...they are our future deer hunting.
And...let it be known that my comment about EZ is just ribbing him a bit.
He shot a respectable doe with his pistol...
...Though he did carry it around all year showing it off. 
Heck...bobk told me he took it to a funeral home and had it embalmed so he could continue toting it around for months.


----------



## fastwater

Muddy said:


> It’s really starting to feel like classic gun season weather. Cold, damp, and overcast. Plus the sound of gun fire on and off all day in the distance with guys sighting in, and it just feels right.


Yes it is Muddy.
Weather is looking great for the week.


----------



## sherman51

ironman172 said:


> Use to think this too, but decided to pass on the yearlings, just like a 12 to 14 in walleye with so much more potential to grow....
> 
> This one got a pass multiple times..... and was rewarded a mature doe later that afternoon
> A small button buck that sure loved that record rock and stump.... spent 20minutes licking on it between browsing saplings and the corn..... 3 visits that day
> 
> 
> View attachment 332213





fastwater said:


> Agree with ya wholeheartedly ironman172.
> Let the babies grow up...they are our future deer hunting.
> And...let it be known that my comment about EZ is just ribbing him a bit.
> He shot a respectable doe with his pistol...
> ...Though he did carry it around all year showing it off.
> Heck...bobk told me he took it to a funeral home and had it embalmed so he could continue toting it around for months.


I only hunt the ml season here in Indiana and hunt public land so I don't have many opportunities in the woods to hunt. don't get many chances at anything. so if a nice yearling gives me a shot I usually take it. I may only get the one chance. but I understand you wanting a little more meat on your deer. if I still hunted all the seasons I could be a little more selective of my deer. or if I hunted private land that I knew held more deer than the state land I hunt. 
sherman


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Looking forward to my first hunting with the new .450. Good luck to everyone! Be safe!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bass&Bucks said:


> Looking forward to my first hunting with the new .450. Good luck to everyone! Be safe!


Good luck to you as well. I’m looking forward to the new .350. A big change from hunting with a Rem 1187 since well... 1987.


----------



## Burkcarp1

bobk said:


> No milk or plastic. He’s screwed.


Does he bring his Glock when he comes down??


----------



## williamonica0214

Good Luck all be safe


----------



## crappiedude

Even though I'm not going to be out there hunting myself I wish all you guys the best of luck and I hope everyone has a safe and productive gun season. Good luck to all.

I hope I'm sitting in my boat part of the day listening to the action unfold.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got to my deer camp in coshocton yesterday . Went over to the neighbors to watch the game And partake in all the usual deer camp stuff. Now I’m laying here recovering listening to the rain on the tin roof the picks and bows bluegrass program on the radio waiting on my hunting partner to arrive. Yep exactly feels like deer camp should! Best of luck to everyone headed out this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Headed today.... few shots on paper to check the tools are still on, get the fire going to get the temp up from 45, replenish the feeders, maybe sweep the shooting house out (hope no trees are down across the atv path that need attention) ..... going to be a mud hole from the looks of the radar down there.... hope this pain in my leg goes away, not sure what I did yesterday

GOOD LUCK TO ALL, AND BE SAFE OUT THERE, ESPECIALLY ON PUBLIC LAND


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Lock the crapper door too


Hey Bill, pretty sure you have my number. Need help give a shout. Good luck.


----------



## bobk

Burkcarp1 said:


> Does he bring his Glock when he comes down??


No glock. He signed the contract last night and agreed to a full search at the entrance to the driveway. Bubba will do the search and he wears rubber gloves. He won’t miss anything!


----------



## Doboy

bobberbucket,,,,,,,,, We still talk the same language. 
I'm just sitting here too, but at home.
I'm watching the rain, & the sportsman channel,,,, AND the pathway back to the deer feeder! lol,,,,

*I don't know how, or when,,,,, but someday we'll get to play together. *

BTW,,,,,
Ya know That sauger spot that you told me about,,,,,, it's still burning a hole in my mind! ;>)

Take care EVERYBODY,,,,,, Play safe,,, & send us a pic of that BIG ONE!

Here's a video of another WHITE ONE,,,,, Youngstown. (better vid in the 'Comments')
https://www.facebook.com/100005304824279/posts/1279348345585314?d=n&sfns=mo


----------



## bobberbucket

Doboy said:


> bobberbucket,,,,,,,,, We still talk the same language.
> I'm just sitting here too, but at home.
> I'm watching the rain, & the sportsman channel,,,, AND the pathway back to the deer feeder! lol,,,,
> 
> *I don't know how, or when,,,,, but someday we'll get to play together. *
> 
> BTW,,,,,
> Ya know That sauger spot that you told me about,,,,,, it's still burning a hole in my mind! ;>)
> 
> Take care EVERYBODY,,,,,, Play safe,,, & send us a pic of that BIG ONE!
> 
> Here's a video of another WHITE ONE,,,,, Youngstown. (better vid in the 'Comments')
> https://www.facebook.com/100005304824279/posts/1279348345585314?d=n&sfns=mo


I’m only a few miles from that sauger spot and I’ll bet it’s on fire right now. But unfortunately my liver is singing don’t get drunk no more way down the ole back road right now..... One of these days we’re gonna get on some fish or critters together maybe we will get a chance this ice season I know I missed you and Jim last season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

Ya, OK,,,, for sure on that ice thing. At least, We can make THAT work out.?
Like it's been-a-while,,,,, I'm sure that We-all got a ton of BSn to spill out. lmbo,,,,,,,,,,

And, Ya, You know how many times I told Jim to come up to fish camp this spring?????
Just can't make things happen. 
That's gotta change, before we get too old.

He would absolutely LOVE all of those 'stupid' Erie bass! ;>)

Next Year


OBTW,,,,, I MISSED the BIG 8 last weekend,,, & I'm still sick about it. 
I've Been hunting for over 55 years, & I managed to hit the ONLY branch that's NEAR my shooting lane, @ 18yrds! omg,,, 

I dare him to give me another chance, tomorrow.


----------



## sherman51

the best of luck to all you guys.
sherman


----------



## chadwimc

I'll be hanging from a tree just south of Lake Logan. If anybody hears a Ruger 77/44 going off, that's me...


----------



## fastwater

chadwimc said:


> I'll be hanging from a tree just south of Lake Logan. If anybody hears a Ruger 77/44 going off, that's me...


Well...run all them biggins a couple mile southeast down my way...won't be too far from ya.


----------



## Muddy

I’m retiring to bed at our camp in Hocking County. We all have a belly full of steak and some stories behind us. This camp is 2 generations old. The old guys are dwindling. The younger generation in now all getting gray haired. We will hopefully start breaking our kids in on the tradition. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Smitty82

Have fun this morning, this will be the first opening day of gun i haven't been out in 4 years, ill be out for extended weekend though. As stated before, im excited to hear the reports come in about the 350 legend. Be Safe.


----------



## sherman51

remember guys the single most important thing you take in the woods is safety. no 2 is charmin toilet paper. be safe and clean out there. good luck.
sherman


----------



## ironman172

Nothing yet 2 shots next door at 2 different locations a tad bit early










Raining ,chilly and windy .... got to love deer hunting in Ohio


----------



## chadwimc

Naught but squirrels here. Very few shots way off in the distance. Glad I have a blind to fall back on during weather like this...


----------



## Harry1959

Warren county, private land. First time out this year that I haven’t seen a deer.


----------



## chadwimc

Very windy in here in Pleasant Valley. I may break early for lunch...


----------



## turkey hunter

Same here Harry 1959 didn't see anything or hear any shots Warren county to


----------



## snag

Nothing going this morning, rain stopped and temps dropped. heard very few shots and that was around 9 , slower than last season, be back out for the evening..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Perfect 'still' hunting weather...sneaky, sneaky.


----------



## bumpus

I saw 5 about 10 o'clock but they went through the field instead of coming in the woods, I've heard under 25 shots in my neck of the woods in Ashtabula county


----------



## bobk

Been sitting all day. One yearling. Rather nasty day. Just a few shots so far.


----------



## ironman172

Darn happy I bow hunt.... with my season 2/3rds over


----------



## cement569

this kind of weather the deer tend to lay down and get up in the evening to feed. if other hunters arnt in the woods to get them up and moving you might try some stalking. most bucks are resting up from the stress of the rut and sometimes you almost have to kick them up like a rabbit......good luck hunters


----------



## Misdirection

cement569 said:


> this kind of weather the deer tend to lay down and get up in the evening to feed. if other hunters arnt in the woods to get them up and moving you might try some stalking. most bucks are resting up from the stress of the rut and sometimes you almost have to kick them up like a rabbit......good luck hunters


I stalked mine today over in PA. Walking a ridgeline overlooking a thicket. Thought he was a doe at first. Had 4 on one side and 2 on the other as it had broken off. Second year in a row I killed a buck this way. Its gotta be wet out so you don't make noise walking thru the woods.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

I'm out with the xbow in Miami co, wind from nw, saw 6 last night at 60yrds home to it done with today


----------



## FlyFishRich

I hunted public land this morning till around 11 and only saw a black squirrel and a half dozen other guys. Only heard 4 shots and 2 of them were right at 7:30. Got called into work and just got home so gonna try again in the morning. I did see a 6 pointer hanging in a tree around the corner from my house. Good luck guys.....Rich


----------



## Lil' Rob

I didn't see any deer today...stayed out until about 1pm. Rain, snow, mix, wind from all directions. Saw some squirrels, but fewer than normal...even they didn't want to move around today. Only heard a few shots, but none were anywhere near me.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Just climbed down a bit ago here at the club in Richland county. Hunting since noon. Just not moving yet. Cold wind, sleet kept em under the covers. Heard 2 shots.


----------



## TomC

Saw 6 doze at 200 yards nothing close and heard no shots and Miami County casstown area


----------



## bumpus

Saw more doe this evening but nothing close enough for a shot all in the last hour of light


----------



## weasel

I saw 8 does this afternoon and 1 spike buck. waiting for a big buck . 5 does this morning hunted 7-9 then rain pushed me out of the woods .went out this afternoon at 2:00 hunting in Guernsey co.


----------



## sherman51

sure hope fastwater had better luck. need some summer sausage, lol. good luck to you all.
sherman


----------



## Muddy

I had 3 bucks come by from 20-75 yards between 10:40 and noon that were killable. 2 medium size and 1 small buck. No does all day. I sat from 6:30 am until 4:15 pm. I had to get back to the cabin early to cook. Very little animal movement of any kind today, and very little shooting in Hocking County. No one in camp killed a deer. But I grilled 3 whole venison loins for dinner that got devoured. Time to go to bed and do it again tomorrow.


----------



## fastwater

Bout the same in our neck of the woods in Hocking muddy.
I set from daylight till about 0900.
Started still hunting...saw nothing. 
Saw small buck this afternoon and another large bodied deer out of range sneaking over a ridge about 1645. 
Did not run into another Hunter all day and not much shooting at all going on.
Hoping the morning proves to be different.


----------



## BrodyC

Ross County here, miserable day. Saw a momma and yearling this evening passed on the momma. 

Hoping to get a big one before the week is over. 

Good luck to all and stay safe!


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> Bout the same in our neck of the woods in Hocking muddy.
> I set from daylight till about 0900.
> Started still hunting...saw nothing.
> Saw small buck this afternoon and another large bodied deer out of range sneaking over a ridge about 1645.
> Did not run into another Hunter all day and not much shooting at all going on.
> Hoping the morning proves to be different.


your luck (or skill) needs to get better. I expect a roll of summer sausage at the get together. good hunting buddy.
sherman


----------



## bobk

Sat all day yesterday and saw 11 doe and 3 small bucks. All in the afternoon. Buddy shot a 8pt that gave us another lovely Hocking Hills recovery. Dang these hills. 

Back at it today. 3 doe so far.


----------



## starcraft36

Got this 8pt with a split brow yesterday around 11am. Broke his antler and piece of his skull off when he fell, never seen anything like that before. Stuck it back in for better picture.


----------



## Popspastime

Warm here today 72 degree's, saw nothing moving. TV is good and tree stand chair (recliner) is soft and warm. Will try again this afternoon on the way to the mailbox. Afternoon rain, saw it thru window so their all hunkered down... 
You guys be safe out there.


----------



## bulafisherman

Spend the better part of the day out yesterday, almost got run over by 3 does mid morning. Heard lots of shots here in Ashtabula co yesterday. One doe this morning. Very quiet,I think most have gone back to work today. I have the whole week off ,hoping shooter buck will give me an opportunity.


----------



## sherman51

starcraft36 said:


> Got this 8pt with a split brow yesterday around 11am. Broke his antler and piece of his skull off when he fell, never seen anything like that before. Stuck it back in for better picture.
> View attachment 332521
> View attachment 332523
> View attachment 332525


dirty rotten shame about the antler. i've been deer hunting since 81 and never seen anything like that before this early in the season. he sure went down hard.

my season starts sat as I only hunt the ml season now. will be up in my tree early sat morning. wish me a good hunt.

good hunting guys.
sherman


----------



## TDD11

Went out yesterday. Sat in a blind from 6:45am until noon, only critter I saw was a cat which got spooked by my blind. My blind is new and that extreme wind we had last wednesday blew off most of the brush I had on my blind.

Went to another property around 1 and sat in a stand without seeing anything for the rest of the day. Walked out around 5:10 hoping to see some deer in the alfalfa field or winter wheat field but they were empty. Guys 2 properties to the south of me put on a huge drive every year, heard 20 shots. Thought for sure they'd push a deer my way but no dice. 

SW winds make the properties I have access to, difficult to hunt, so I'm working today. Will wait to use up my last day of vacation, maybe Friday with NW wind again. Or tomorrow and Thursday with west winds.


----------



## snag

Out this am again to see nothing moving, heard two far away shots and that was it, will hunt evenings rest of week till Saturday, real nice morning out with snow cover in N portage county.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus

I haven't seen any deer yet this morning heard maybe 10 shots I plan to hunt everyday dun up to sun down, the freezer is pretty bare


----------



## Flathead76

Heard one shot and saw zero deer this morning. Like nobody is hunting.


----------



## ironman172

My season ended yesterday afternoon at 4:48pm.... glad I went back out after an emergency nature call at 4:00.... and thank goodness for the atv

Way to many cloths


----------



## Muddy

Very quiet today in Hocking County. Only heard a couple far off shots. I saw a doe about 10:00 briefly. No deer killed in camp yet, which very unusual.


----------



## Buck-Eye

Lasted all day Monday. Saw 4 does and a fork horn. Saw nothing this morning, grabbed some lunch and was back out by 1:30 pm. Ended up seeing 20 deer of which 1/2 of them were bucks. All the deer entered the field single file. Bucks were all spikes or fork horns. One mature doe. Almost like the nursery adjourned. Southern stark co.


----------



## c. j. stone

I Went grocery shopping Monday morning with wife, same as last year which was my first time in 35 yrs going with her on "shopping day" during Gun Week!! ! Guess i need to get used to that. (Maybe time to hang up the spurs)? Wasn't all bad, esp when I had to get out of the dry, warm car to walk in the "snizzle" to go inside Giant Eagle. I fish in the cold rain but can't say I really like sitting in it every first Monday/Tuesday in December! I did like the deep snow in late Muzzle 5 yrs ago which is when I got acquainted at 80 yds with "Big Neck Buckey" shown here.


----------



## Shad Rap

ironman172 said:


> My season ended yesterday afternoon at 4:48pm.... glad I went back out after an emergency nature call at 4:00.... and thank goodness for the atv
> 
> Way to many cloths
> 
> View attachment 332565


I would have just took a dump not far from the stand


----------



## Seaturd

Shad Rap said:


> I would have just took a dump not far from the stand


I did that out of sheer necessity one year in archery season. Got back in stand figuring I ruined my hunt. Within 15 minutes 2 does strolled by and they kept looking behind them.... sure enough a buck followed them in. That 9 point is my best bow kill and hangs on my wall.

Hunted Mon & Tues, nothing yesterday and 2 does today. Very little shooting going on. Tusc county.


----------



## Smitty82

Shad Rap said:


> I would have just took a dump not far from the stand


I’d rather take S*** in the woods than at home any day. To be honest I’ve been in some rest stops where I wish I just woulda walked around back into the woods...


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Well I had the opportunity to test that new .450BM rifle on Monday evening. it did not disappoint.....60 yards quartering hard towards me. Settled high on the front shoulder and dropped him in his tracks. Exit was about two ribs back right in the boiler room. I’m a bow hunter at heart but there is something about racking that brass in Ohio that has now got my blood pumping...Noble county....deer moving.....we had some crown royal on Monday night at camp! Good times fellas.....everyone be safe out there the rest of the week and good luck!


----------



## Shad Rap

Seaturd said:


> I did that out of sheer necessity one year in archery season. Got back in stand figuring I ruined my hunt. Within 15 minutes 2 does strolled by and they kept looking behind them.... sure enough a buck followed them in. That 9 point is my best bow kill and hangs on my wall.
> 
> Hunted Mon & Tues, nothing yesterday and 2 does today. Very little shooting going on. Tusc county.


I also have killed deer crapping by the stand.


----------



## chadwimc

3 hours in the stand in Clermont county this afternoon. Bumpkiss. No shooting heard at all.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Saw 17 on Monday, all at dusk while driving home.

Our property changed dramatically since rut ended. Trail cams had very little on them, previously we typically had anywhere from 40 to 400 shots per week per cam, this week maybe 40 total.

Saw nothing from the stand, will be back out Thursday.


----------



## sherman51

I remember holding my pants up with one hand running up a ridge to cut off this big doe I seen headed that way. I was but naked down to my ankles when I shot her coming over the ridge.
sherman


----------



## joekacz

sherman51 said:


> I remember holding my pants up with one hand running up a ridge to cut off this big doe I seen headed that way. I was but naked down to my ankles when I shot her coming over the ridge.
> sherman


Now that's getting desperate for a deer!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## sherman51

joekacz said:


> Now that's getting desperate for a deer!! LOL LOL LOL


I was still in the squatting position when I heard a shot close to me. so I started watching in that direction. then I seen this big doe headed for the ridge above me.( I would have had a good shot from my stand)so I just grabbed my pants and gun and took off. the deer came up on the ridge about 30 or 40 yrds from me. I turned loose of my pants so I could shoot with both hands and opened fire. the deer only ran about 30 more yrds and went down before I could get another good shot. she weighed 120 lbs field dressed. we was at crane navel base.
sherman


----------



## Popspastime

sherman51 said:


> I remember holding my pants up with one hand running up a ridge to cut off this big doe I seen headed that way. I was but naked down to my ankles when I shot her coming over the ridge.
> sherman


Now there's a picture..


----------



## Smitty82

It seems like its been a nice morning. Wish i were out there right now.


----------



## bobk

Nice morning it is. Buddy shot a doe but said it got back up. Still in the blind for now. I’ve seen 3 doe , 1 buck and hopefully a dead coyote about 90 yds away. Lots of shooting today.


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> Nice morning it is. Buddy shot a doe but said it got back up. Still in the blind for now. I’ve seen 3 doe , 1 buck and hopefully a dead coyote about 90 yds away. Lots of shooting today.


now thats what I love about hunting. if i'm seeing game my day is a success. keep us posted on your buddies doe.
sherman


----------



## bobk

We checked for the doe but didn’t find any blood and only a couple of white hairs. We are confident it was a miss too far forward. He was going for a shoulder hit. 

Found my yote about 10yrds from where I shot it. No deer yet in gun season but I’m happy to get rid of a dog. 

Back in the blind for the afternoon.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I drove down to Perry county Sunday afternoon. I camped Sunday night and headed out early in the dark Monday morning. Vehicle after vehicle pulled down the lane (I could hear them). To make things worse I get to my ladder stand and there is a hunter there below it all set up to hunt! After having a conversation with him I got set up. A car alarm goes off and then continuous honking up and down the lane. I stuck it out and sat all day; saw 1 small buck and 9 does all before 10:45am and all on the run from drivers; nothing after (2 groups of deer).

Tuesday I decided to head north on the land rather than the southern section. I was stopped by a guy in the dark on the way in pretending to own the property. He was very adamant I leave and tried to aggressively chase me off! I was thinking he would realize I wasn't phased, but he didn't get the hint. I'm not that kind of guy but I had to tell him to F off to his face and push by him.

From there I sat all day until dark. I saw 7-8 guys; listened to people yelling and screaming pushing drives all around me, and watched 3 trucks road hunt from my view above on the ridge. Didn't see or hear any deer until right at 4:35. I looked to my left and a buck was approaching. Got in position with the 444 and he came on a string right to me. I could see when he crested the hill he would live another day. At first I thought I may take him, but he was a young basket racked deer. He stopped broadside at 25 yards and got a whiff of some scent he wasn't sure of. Hung around testing the wind for like 3-4 minutes and finally moved off to my east into the deep woods. 

The deer are absolutely pinned down in cover in this area due to the extreme pressure. I have to drive down the "road" to an oil well to turn around due to the length of my truck / trailer. I saw 2 different groups of deer under the headlights right there crossing out of the cat tail swamp into the woods. LOL

Typical season I guess unless you have lightly pressured private land......see more people than animals and have a rather overall poor experience. I question why I bother to hunt gun season and am thinking this may be my last until I find a less pressured piece of private land. I won't lie...it was hard to enjoy myself. I don't need to see game to enjoy being outside and I don't need exclusive hunting rights. However, the trip isn't peaceful, you don't see much and it is stressful rather than relaxing. Not sure I want to take the time off from work and make a 2.5 hour drive one way just to frustrate myself. Sorry for the vent, but it was a terrible experience at least for me. Was planning on going this weekend, but doubt is creeping in after Monday and Tuesday.

Good luck to everybody the remainder of the week!


----------



## Flathead76

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I drove down to Perry county Sunday afternoon. I camped Sunday night and headed out early in the dark Monday morning. Vehicle after vehicle pulled down the lane (I could hear them). To make things worse I get to my ladder stand and there is a hunter there below it all set up to hunt! After having a conversation with him I got set up. A car alarm goes off and then continuous honking up and down the lane. I stuck it out and sat all day; saw 1 small buck and 9 does all before 10:45am and all on the run from drivers; nothing after (2 groups of deer).
> 
> Tuesday I decided to head north on the land rather than the southern section. I was stopped by a guy in the dark on the way in pretending to own the property. He was very adamant I leave and tried to aggressively chase me off! I was thinking he would realize I wasn't phased, but he didn't get the hint. I'm not that kind of guy but I had to tell him to F off to his face and push by him.
> 
> From there I sat all day until dark. I saw 7-8 guys; listened to people yelling and screaming pushing drives all around me, and watched 3 trucks road hunt from my view above on the ridge. Didn't see or hear any deer until right at 4:35. I looked to my left and a buck was approaching. Got in position with the 444 and he came on a string right to me. I could see when he crested the hill he would live another day. At first I thought I may take him, but he was a young basket racked deer. He stopped broadside at 25 yards and got a whiff of some scent he wasn't sure of. Hung around testing the wind for like 3-4 minutes and finally moved off to my east into the deep woods.
> 
> The deer are absolutely pinned down in cover in this area due to the extreme pressure. I have to drive down the "road" to an oil well to turn around due to the length of my truck / trailer. I saw 2 different groups of deer under the headlights right there crossing out of the cat tail swamp into the woods. LOL
> 
> Typical season I guess unless you have lightly pressured private land......see more people than animals and have a rather overall poor experience. I question why I bother to hunt gun season and am thinking this may be my last until I find a less pressured piece of private land. I won't lie...it was hard to enjoy myself. I don't need to see game to enjoy being outside and I don't need exclusive hunting rights. However, the trip isn't peaceful, you don't see much and it is stressful rather than relaxing. Not sure I want to take the time off from work and make a 2.5 hour drive one way just to frustrate myself. Sorry for the vent, but it was a terrible experience at least for me. Was planning on going this weekend, but doubt is creeping in after Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Good luck to everybody the remainder of the week!


Was this on public?


----------



## sherman51

bobk said:


> We checked for the doe but didn’t find any blood and only a couple of white hairs. We are confident it was a miss too far forward. He was going for a shoulder hit.
> 
> Found my yote about 10yrds from where I shot it. No deer yet in gun season but I’m happy to get rid of a dog.
> 
> Back in the blind for the afternoon.
> View attachment 332655


I would say you had a successful hunt. you probably saved many fawns. thank you. I hate yotes.
sherman


----------



## chadwimc

Well, Ohio has one less doe. A fair to middlin' sized deer(It got bigger the farther I drug it). A hundred pounds dressed(Or "hunnert" pounds as some are want to say). There were 8 of them this morning. They started coming by just as I was finishing viewing the card from my camera. *NO* bucks for the last 9 days. Where do they go?


----------



## Buck-Eye

Didn’t see anything this morning. Had a quick lunch and went back out. Saw 8-9 does before a buck snuck up on me. Put a 450 through the boiler. My relatives were all at church so no one was around to use the front loader or Kabota. Have to give a shout out to TimJim from OGF. He offered a free deer cart last week in the marketplace for pick up. I just happened to see his post two minutes after he posted. Came in handy for what would have been a 1/2 mile drag. Cart made it pretty nice. Thanks again Tim!


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobk said:


> We checked for the doe but didn’t find any blood and only a couple of white hairs. We are confident it was a miss too far forward. He was going for a shoulder hit.
> 
> Found my yote about 10yrds from where I shot it. No deer yet in gun season but I’m happy to get rid of a dog.
> 
> Back in the blind for the afternoon.
> View attachment 332655


What did you shoot that yote with?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ironman172 said:


> Darn happy I bow hunt.... with my season 2/3rds over


Still have 2 months of hunting


----------



## kruggy1

Got this guy Monday morning at 8:15 using my 350 legend .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

kruggy1 said:


> Got this guy Monday morning at 8:15 using my 350 legend .


Nice deer. Pass through and how was the blood trail? I’m hunting with a .350 also.


----------



## Timjim

Buck-Eye said:


> View attachment 332685
> View attachment 332683
> Didn’t see anything this morning. Had a quick lunch and went back out. Saw 8-9 does before a buck snuck up on me. Put a 450 through the boiler. My relatives were all at church so no one was around to use the front loader or Kabota. Have to give a shout out to TimJim from OGF. He offered a free deer cart last week in the marketplace for pick up. I just happened to see his post two minutes after he posted. Came in handy for what would have been a 1/2 mile drag. Cart made it pretty nice. Thanks again Tim!


congrats,nice buck. glad you got to use the cart.


----------



## kruggy1

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nice deer. Pass through and how was the blood trail? I’m hunting with a .350 also.


No pass thru, i was using the 150gr Xp's. But it did leave a quarter size hole in front shoulder and turned his lungs to jello. I DID have a easy to follow blood trail the 60 yrds he ran.


----------



## bobk

Lil' Rob said:


> What did you shoot that yote with?


Henry 45-70


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

kruggy1 said:


> No pass thru, i was using the 150gr Xp's. But it did leave a quarter size hole in front shoulder and turned his lungs to jello. I DID have a easy to follow blood trail the 60 yrds he ran.


Thanks for responding with the info. What was the yardage? I’ve been reading that there are quite a few that didn’t pass through and not much blood. I think it’s more about the shot placement. Good job on the deer. I’ve yet to get a shot with my .350.


----------



## ironman172

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Still have 2 months of hunting


I guess if I went to another county.... hard to hunt elsewhere from being spoiled in Hocking county on private land


----------



## kruggy1

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks for responding with the info. What was the yardage? I’ve been reading that there are quite a few that didn’t pass through and not much blood. I think it’s more about the shot placement. Good job on the deer. I’ve yet to get a shot with my .350.


I grunted him in to 25 yrds. Now reading i done the Xp's aren't made to pass thru. They just dump all the energy into the deer on impact. I do have some Hornady 170 gr Interlocks, that i want to try on next deer. Those should pass thru no problem. B.T.W. at 100 yrd those 170 gr have same point of impact as the 150 gr Xp.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

kruggy1 said:


> I grunted him in to 25 yrds. Now reading i done the Xp's aren't made to pass thru. They just dump all the energy into the deer on impact. I do have some Hornady 170 gr Interlocks, that i want to try on next deer. Those should pass thru no problem. B.T.W. at 100 yrd those 170 gr have same point of impact as the 150 gr Xp.


Thanks! I’m using the hornady 170’s.
I don’t trust the win ammo. I sighted mine in using the 11 dollar a box 145g Win and had a few f2f and a couple of flyers. Apparently from what I’ve been reading, quite a few 350 people have had the same issues with the cheaper ammo. Cleaned it up with the hornady’s and they shot really well.


----------



## fastwater

Buddy had 40rds 350L Winchester Deer Season XP's.
Shot 34rds first day at the range with a brand new Savage Axis II.
Had one FTF out of the lot. This was about halfway through shooting with 13-15 rds fired after the FTF round. Primer was dented nicely so it didn't appear to be a light strike. Couple that with the rounds fired after that one...believe it was a defective round.
One out of 34rds ='s not very good...
He is hunting with the same ammo but has not shot anything as of yet. Excited myself to witness terminal effect for myself of the round.
Too, been reading that Winchester produced the Deer Season XP 'Copper' version as well. All copper bullet rather than copper jacketed/lead core of the regular Deer Season XP.


----------



## TDD11

There's a 350 Legend Facebook group that has a LOT of negative posts about Winchester quality control. Off the top of my head in the past few days I've seen posts about significant differences in overall length of the cartridges in the same box, failure to fires, MISSING primers, etc. Terrible. Most of those complaints and problems are with the 145gr FMJ, but I've seen some about the 150gr and 180gr.

The only complaints I can recall on the Hornady 170gr was issues cycling in ARs, maybe more specifically, BCA uppers. Not to say that there haven't been any.

That being said, I've seen tons of posts raving about deer kills with the caliber. Nothing negative about it's killing power.

Maybe these posts should be moved to the 350L thread.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TDD11 said:


> There's a 350 Legend Facebook group that has a LOT of negative posts about Winchester quality control. Off the top of my head in the past few days I've seen posts about significant differences in overall length of the cartridges in the same box, failure to fires, MISSING primers, etc. Terrible. Most of those complaints and problems are with the 145gr FMJ, but I've seen some about the 150gr and 180gr.
> 
> The only complaints I can recall on the Hornady 170gr was issues cycling in ARs, maybe more specifically, BCA uppers. Not to say that there haven't been any.
> 
> That being said, I've seen tons of posts raving about deer kills with the caliber. Nothing negative about it's killing power.
> 
> Maybe these posts should be moved to the 350L thread.


Yep I’ve been reading the same posts. Man those guys sure didn’t waste any time on those uppers. I read the same thing on the AR platform.


----------



## TheKing

I wish that I could still shoot my deer gun in the gun season.


----------



## kruggy1

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep I’ve been reading the same posts. Man those guys sure didn’t waste any time on those uppers. I read the same thing on the AR platform.


Thats kind of why i stayed away from getting a AR upper. The Ruger American works great.


----------



## Drm50

My SIL scuffed a 13point Tues, down here in Monroe Cnty. Haven't seen it yet but suppose to me a big deer.


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobk said:


> Henry 45-70


What's the saying..."Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" ?

Popped this guy at 9am yesterday with a 44mag from about 25 yards...he was on the move and I didn't get the best shot placement on him, but he only went about 70 yards before crashing.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I only saw two deer all day yesterday. There were no shots from the neighboring properties, and few even heard in the distance. I doubt many people were out. 

Two yearlings came through about noon. I could have easily shot either, as they meandered through nibbling on what little green vegetation is still left. They were both real small, but not unhealthy. It was strange as they first appeared very near to the area where the coyote had dropped. As I still have a bit of deer in the freezer from last year, and my son's doe from this year, I felt no pressure to harvest either of these two youngsters. I actually felt pretty good about letting them pass and being able to take a half dozen pictures as they passed by. 

All in all, it was a good day to be out (unlike Monday) and I was still able to enjoy nature.


----------



## jdl447

What do you guys do with the coyotes? Are they worth anything?


----------



## turkey hunter

Only seen one this morning just not big enough and I did finally shot a doe Wednesday morning with my cva 444


----------



## bobk

jdl447 said:


> What do you guys do with the coyotes? Are they worth anything?


Gave mine to the neighbor to skin out.


----------



## Drm50

That coyote looks like it was taken with the classic Cleveland Hart shot.


----------



## TomC

Was out today till 11. Saw 4 on adjacent property, heard no shots. Quiet wind free morning. Casstown ohio


----------



## BrodyC

chadwimc said:


> Well, Ohio has one less doe. A fair to middlin' sized deer(It got bigger the farther I drug it). A hundred pounds dressed(Or "hunnert" pounds as some are want to say). There were 8 of them this morning. They started coming by just as I was finishing viewing the card from my camera. *NO* bucks for the last 9 days. Where do they go?
> View attachment 332669


that’s the million dollar question!


----------



## bumpus

I was lucky enough to see 5 doe around 1:30 5 came in 4 left, got some meat for the freezer


----------



## crappiedude

bumpus said:


> got some meat for the freezer


Good job


----------



## bumpus

Thanks today was my first time this week actually seeing a deer that gave a clear shot


----------



## chadwimc

Once again, I'll be hanging off a tree just south of Lake Logan. I'm enjoying a good dinner before the hunt. A pan seared ribeye (medium rare) with garlic smashed taters and steamed veggies. And a photo of an example of what the better dressed fashionistas are wearing this time of year in southern Ohio...


----------



## sherman51

Lil' Rob said:


> What's the saying..."Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" ?
> 
> Popped this guy at 9am yesterday with a 44mag from about 25 yards...he was on the move and I didn't get the best shot placement on him, but he only went about 70 yards before crashing.
> 
> View attachment 332823


kill all of them!

tomorrow is my big day here in Indiana. our ml season starts tomorrow and i'll be out. wish me a good day in the woods. good luck and good hunting to all you idiots thats out there hunting.
sherma n


----------



## TomC

Went out today until 9:30 heard about 10 or 11 shots I didn't see a thing. My day got cut short due to a 12 tree trimmers showing up to cut and clear the county power lines. It would figure the first place they went to is the huge bedding area I've been watching

They get to the bedding Area 3 deer come Bustin Out to the north complete opposite direction of me. It's just so damn frustrating between the trespasser the neighbor guy let his dogs run over the all over the place and twice almost attacking me him driving his ATV and Jeep all over the property I'm on the tree trimmers it's just been a frustrating season and I'm about tired of it and ready to look for a new place to hunt.


----------



## Misdirection

Just across the PA line I pushed this 8 to my neighbor. We seem to take turns pushing deer to one another every other year.

















Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyt

TomC said:


> Went out today until 9:30 heard about 10 or 11 shots I didn't see a thing. My day got cut short due to a 12 tree trimmers showing up to cut and clear the county power lines. It would figure the first place they went to is the huge bedding area I've been watching
> 
> They get to the bedding Area 3 deer come Bustin Out to the north complete opposite direction of me. It's just so damn frustrating between the trespasser the neighbor guy let his dogs run over the all over the place and twice almost attacking me him driving his ATV and Jeep all over the property I'm on the tree trimmers it's just been a frustrating season and I'm about tired of it and ready to look for a new place to hunt.


Yep, that would make a person pretty frustrated. I hunted a place over close to Athens one year. I was setting in a stand within sight of an ATV type trail. I heard the leaves rustling and here comes two preppies all decked out in running attire. On the same tract, I was in a climber and I heard something coming up the hill to my right and here tops a woman in tennis shoes and and a granny dress taking a stroll. She was from the house located as one would enter the property.....Don't hunt there anymore. Lol


----------



## sherman51

had a great morning sitting in my stand in tennis shoes. I left my boots at home. it was nice and cool a light breeze from the s/e which was perfect for where I hunt. the squirrels were moving along with the mountain jacks. had one big wood hen fly by going to a near by tree. didnt see any deer but that didnt matter.
sherman


----------



## Muddy

I hunted Monday through Wednesday in Hocking County and never had a good shot on a doe. I could have shot multiple bucks, but not a single doe other than a few running, and I don’t shoot running deer. No one in camp shot a deer. It was pretty slow hunting, but we all had a blast. We ate very well, drank too much, and laughed a lot. I went to a farm that I hunt in Pickaway County today and had 15 does walk by almost single file. They were eating and playing just as happy as could be. I watched them for awhile and waited for a good broadside shot on a mature doe. The 450 went through and through the boiler room at 59 yards. My gun season has been feast or famine, but it’s all been enjoyable.


----------



## Tinknocker1

sherman51 said:


> had a great morning sitting in my stand in tennis shoes. I left my boots at home. it was nice and cool a light breeze from the s/e which was perfect for where I hunt. the squirrels were moving along with the mountain jacks. had one big wood hen fly by going to a near by tree. didnt see any deer but that didnt matter.
> sherman


I'm certainly not the only person on this forum that was hoping you caught a deer uncle Sherman !


----------



## sherman51

I only heard 2 shots this morning. 1 was across the road the other one was right behind me.
sherman


----------



## Bowhunter15

First one with the 450 I think she’s a keeper


----------



## ltroyer

My brother shot this stud on public land today


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer. Tell him congrats.


----------



## Muddy

Bowhunter15 said:


> First one with the 450 I think she’s a keeper
> View attachment 332957


The 450 is a sweet round. Nice buck, congrats. Where did you hit him, and did he move after being hit?


----------



## Bowhunter15

Muddy said:


> The 450 is a sweet round. Nice buck, congrats. Where did you hit him, and did he move after being hit?


Shot was double lung right behind the shoulder he did take off running made it about 20 yards I took another shot on the run and hit spine and that was it. Had I known the first shot was placed so well I would have held off.


----------



## sherman51

that is an awesome buck on any land. but to get it on public land is just unreal.
sherman


----------



## slashbait

ltroyer said:


> My brother shot this stud on public land today


Any idea on what county? Thanx


----------



## sherman51

didnt see anything again today. rain is moving in so were heading home. will be back next weekend to hunt again. thanks for your good lucks guys.
sherman


----------



## ltroyer

slashbait said:


> Any idea on what county? Thanx


Coshocton


----------



## cement569

woodbury, my uncles property butts up to it. lots of deer there no pressure


----------



## bumpus

Well it's all over till the 21st now hope everyone had a good time I saw plenty of deer but only had a clear shot at one group


----------



## ironman172

Only saw one deer, but then it ended my season , never back in the woods, a buddy was skunked in my spot the rest of the week..... time for future firewood cutting and splitting


----------



## buckeyebowman

ltroyer said:


> My brother shot this stud on public land today


Congrats to him on a moose of a public land buck! Yes, they are there, but they are very difficult to hunt! 

Let's face some facts here. There are monster bucks roaming Ohio public lands. The problem is, they are VERY hard to hunt! I've found sign on public land that blew my mind! And, with well established trails leading to that sign. 

Then, you would look at where the trails lead from and decide, "Uh, no! I'm not going to follow that trail back into that crap!"

Hey, deer can slide through that stuff as easy as pie! We humans will struggle through it!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

cement569 said:


> woodbury, my uncles property butts up to it. lots of deer there no pressure


Are you saying Woodbury had no pressure? That place used to be covered in orange during gun season


----------



## threeten

I don’t see the pressure during gun season anywhere like it used to be.
Now I’m sure areas close to populated area still get hit hard, but not much down where we’ve hunted the last 30 yrs!
Noble county


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Hunted Saturday sat all day seen nothing heard a few hundred shots. They were driving with a large group to my east (public land) and there was constant shooting until around 1pm. Had two shots very near me around 9am, but still saw nothing. 

Tuesday I talked to the guy that shot twice so close to me Sat morning and he had shot a medium sized doe. He was a nice enough guy and we swapped info on what were were seeing in that area with all the pressure of gun season. 

A local guy I know texted me and said a family group that does pushes all day Sunday were about to drive out the land I was sitting in. They knew I was there so he asked if I wanted to join them. I met them at the road and we put on a strategic 5 man drive. I put the young guy in my stand to the south; 2 more shooters on the corners flanks. Me and the other guy waited 35 minutes; I headed east to the ridge top he stayed low. We had a minute on the watch to start. I slipped slowly east and west as did he. About 5 mins in I heard a deer slipping out - didn't see anything. 15 mins later I hear 3 shots ring out form my stand and a nice 8 point is dead. It ended up being the nice 8 I passed during bow season 11/17. I took about 50 pics and 2 videos of him. He took a nap 35 yards from me for 2 hours that day. The guy was very happy with him and it worked out well.

I went with them to 3 others tracts and we did the same; 5-6 man pushes. We killed another small buck and 2 does. We also found 3 deadheads - 2 older than gun, but one somebody shot at the beginning of the week and didn't recover. All 3 were 8 pointers; 2 younger ones and a nicer mature one.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Here is the 8 point the young guy took:


----------



## Muddy

You heard a few hundred shots, holy cow.


----------



## Burkcarp1

It was very slow for us this week. Very few sightings. 155 acres private. Might have heard 20 shots all week.Guernsey co


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Muddy said:


> You heard a few hundred shots, holy cow.


Yes at minimum. There were groups pushing east and west with shooters set up along the east and west road boundaries and several scattered north and south. It was non-stop shooting until 1 or so. Not to flame or start anything, but a LOT of these people are shooting at tails and jumped up running deer. So you hear all that shooting, but there is a LOT more shooting than killing being done. If a deer fell to every shot I heard this week that area of the county would be void of whitetail.


----------



## BrodyC

Finished the gun season with no tags filled. But I did a lot of hiking and learned a lot more about the land I hunt. Found some really great spots I’m gonna hang a stand and try and grab a late season buck. 

Congrats to everyone on their deer and to everyone else keep trying they are out there! You just gotta be there when they are.


----------



## sherman51

our ml season opened Saturday here in Indiana. hunted public with no deer seen sat & sun. will be back next weekend giving it my all. congrats to all the hunters that scored. best wishes for you in your ml season to those that didnt score in gun.
sherman


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> It’s almost here! Good luck to all that are going out. The weather forecast as of now is looking pretty good. Everyone be safe and have fun. I enjoy the guys hanging out at my house as much as the hunting anymore.


So what was the score at your place? Only one at mine( me ), with one at the neighbors early Monday morning
GOOD friend was skunked


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> So what was the score at your place? Only one at mine( me ), with one at the neighbors early Monday morning
> GOOD friend was skunked


Only 1 buck taken so far. I saw 15-20 deer a day. Average of 6 different bucks a day. Just never saw anything worth shooting. I’ll take a doe at some point and a couple other guys will take a doe towards the end of the second season or muzzleloader.


----------



## TheKing

bobk said:


> Only 1 buck taken so far. I saw 15-20 deer a day. Average of 6 different bucks a day. Just never saw anything worth shooting. I’ll take a doe at some point and a couple other guys will take a doe towards the end of the second season or muzzleloader.


What county are you in Bob?


----------



## bobk

Southern part of Hocking County.


----------



## TheKing

bobk said:


> Southern part of Hocking County.


I'm W/SW of you in east Highland county. Those are good numbers. Trying to get mine up there.


----------



## bobk

TheKing said:


> I'm W/SW of you in east Highland county. Those are good numbers. Trying to get mine up there.


Some nice deer in Highland County. It’s been a long process at my place. I’ve ticked off a couple friends over the years with my requests of letting small bucks walk. So they didn’t come back even though I was very clear of what I was trying to do with the property before they arrived. Many have returned and now are seeing the rewards of letting some bucks grow up. I’m still way lopsided on my doe ratio so that’s why we will take a few doe before the season is over.
I sat for 47.5 hours last week and never lifted the gun except for the coyote that was popped. It was still a very enjoyable week with some good buddies. Just being in the woods and watching it come to life is pretty satisfying for me. Things change with age I guess.

Coupe of pics from last week. Time/ date is off on the trail camera pics. I could have flicked that button bucks ear if I had the window open.


----------



## TheKing

bobk said:


> Some nice deer in Highland County. It’s been a long process at my place. I’ve ticked off a couple friends over the years with my requests of letting small bucks walk. So they didn’t come back even though I was very clear of what I was trying to do with the property before they arrived. Many have returned and now are seeing the rewards of letting some bucks grow up. I’m still way lopsided on my doe ratio so that’s why we will take a few doe before the season is over.
> I sat for 47.5 hours last week and never lifted the gun except for the coyote that was popped. It was still a very enjoyable week with some good buddies. Just being in the woods and watching it come to life is pretty satisfying for me. Things change with age I guess.
> 
> Coupe of pics from last week. Time/ date is off on the trail camera pics. I could have flicked that button bucks ear if I had the window open.
> View attachment 333301
> View attachment 333303
> View attachment 333305
> View attachment 333307


I did get to watch 16 in three sits with the bow before it went below 50. The ratio appears close here, quantity is less than half. It'll take another year or two if the neighbors stick to it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

My buddy reports it's been a weird year at his place. Has a 2 acre thicket behind the house that, last year, was honeycombed with trails! This year all the trails closed up, and deer didn't seem to be using the place! He's been out some times and hasn't heard a single shot! 

There used to be deer running all over the place around there! Then there was no sign. 

Used to have rubs and scrapes galore in that thicket, but this year, nothing! So, he checked around in the barn and found a bottle of Code Blue doe estrous urine that he had stashed there. He put a couple of wicks out in the thicket and checked a couple of days later. He found the thicket all torn to hell! This was just a few days ago. 

I told him that this might be evidence of the secondary rut coming on. The primary didn't seem to be all that around here!


----------



## Flathead76

As much as I hate to do this I broke down and bought a feeder. I have wasted 3 weeks of vacation trying to kill this one deer. He is completely nocturnal. I have yet to fill a tag yet so far in Ohio. Have seen very few does this season. Do not plan on taking any on the properties that I hunt. Put up the feeder before gun season. Only hunted one morning during gun season. Let the area rest. Wanted and hoped that other hunters would push him out of where he beds. Have had him on camera the last three night. I am waiting on snow. I hope that we get it this year.


----------



## TheKing

Good luck. I know two trophy hunters that always wait until late December and use corn to get a daylight shot. It works for them.


----------

